# inventions



## sublimerjm (Nov 26, 2007)

I work for an engineering company that is looking to create its own unique product, and thought I would take advantage of this site. I know there has to be a number of things that the fish community could want that isn't widely available. It doesn't really matter what it is just toss it out there. Given you won't be seeing to much in the way of a monetary return but if ends up happening I'll hook you up with one.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

I want snap together piping that connects all my tanks so I can watch the fish swim from room to room. It must be cheap, strong and impregnated with an algea resistant resin 

I'll take a 100ft worth or so opcorn:


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

cheap protein skimmer for freshwater that would attach to any filter setup.


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

oh, also a fish ball. Like a hamster ball but for fish, with a walking handle and clear paddles inside the ball to aerate the water as you walk down the street. :lol:

Hopefully less stupid - a light switch for fish. Inside the tank there could be a small square stuck to the glass the fish could swim up too and bump it with there nose/mouth to turn on/off tank lights (I'm sure a clever fish with some mass could get it). I've fell asleep on the couch before with the tank lights on, woke up and felt bad these little guys with no eyelids got no sleep what-so-ever...


----------



## Bmay1011 (May 23, 2007)

Maybe it's out there and I haven't found it yet, but I'd like a simple programmable heater that can be used to create a natural warming/cooling cycle. I think a natural, controlled temperature change would be a nice feature. Given the progress that's being made with day/night lighting solutions, I think it's natural progression. Having a static aquarium temperature seems a little "unnatural" to me.

This product may have good applications for tanks that need to have seasonal temperature swings as well, like many SA Cichlids.

I know this can be accomplished by using separate temperature controllers, but I'd like to see it delivered in one reliable, high quality device.

Basically, a heater with a programmable thermostat.

-Brad

P.S. Is this a purely mechanical idea or are electrical and other ideas acceptable?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

how about a Under Gravel Jet or UGJ or an eggtumbler?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I like Theemon's idea...

A UGJ... with short rectangle "pipe" (maybe 1/2" high @ 1.5" wide) that connects the jets to the compact submersible pump (even better if you designed the pump with attached fake plants to hide it)...

I have an insertable filtration design but after I put it through a test or two I may try to get it patented myself... so shhhhh....


----------



## Alex0607 (Jul 26, 2003)

When ever I have to clean the gravel, I always dread the task of siphoning out the poops. I wish someone would just invent something that will zap the stuff away or direct them nicely into my filtering system once they come off the back of the fish. 

But I am looking at setting up a system for water changes. I get tired of hauling pails of water from the bathroom to the tank in my living room. Not to mention the body aches I get.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Ispiintechno, my aquarium lights can be activated by remote control. I don't even have to get off of the couch, yeah I know I'm lazy.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Some kind of plastic that is clear like glass but stronger, more resistant to scratches, easy to drill and cut, works with high strength adhesives and can be purchased for pennies a pound. 300g tanks shouldn't cost more than $200.

A low cost HOB sump.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Make a fish net nearly invisible to fish.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

something that eliminates nitrates


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Glass that won't let algae grow on it.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

kornphlake said:


> Some kind of plastic that is clear like glass but stronger, more resistant to scratches, easy to drill and cut, works with high strength adhesives and can be purchased for pennies a pound. 300g tanks shouldn't cost more than $200.


I think you want Aluminium oxynitride although it ain't cheap at 10 to 15 bucks a square inch. Darn near Scotty's transparent aluminium.

Aluminium oxynitride


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ooooooh I have to best one yet!
A ROBOT that will feed the fish, clean the tank, AND pay for any new $50 fish you want (you know coming out of it pocket not mine)! :lol: 
No really could you do that?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I like Desi's idea!! A robot, that would do the trick. Well actually why not? Something like a Roomba only for underwater....



> Marduk wrote:
> 
> Make a fish net nearly invisible to fish.


They already have them. Made out of clear plastic.



> Alex0607 wrote:
> 
> But I am looking at setting up a system for water changes. I get tired of hauling pails of water from the bathroom to the tank in my living room. Not to mention the body aches I get.


Python. Best thing EVER.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

A python with better made components that will not crack, bust. That can sustain high water pressure and a lot more flow. And maybe with a pump attached to the faucet end so you can turn the water off after the flow is started to drain the tank without wasting so much water.

And the one I would make if I had the know how ....Cheap modular plastic background systems in many shapes colors and designs. I can't believe no one has done this besides the one company that's outta their mind on the price $$$. I've seen a few reptile tanks that come with cheaper rock type backgrounds but have not seen anyone marketing them for fish aquariums.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

spotmonster said:


> And the one I would make if I had the know how ....Cheap modular plastic background systems in many shapes colors and designs. I can't believe no one has done this besides the one company that's outta their mind on the price $$$. I've seen a few reptile tanks that come with cheaper rock type backgrounds but have not seen anyone marketing them for fish aquariums.


PennPlax has something like this called rocks and caves, the maters kit has all the pieces and it comes in multiple sizes, BUT its not a full "elegant" background like the one your suggesting.

I've thought about buying multiple kits, painting them black to match the background and covering the back glass with them. Over-all appearance might not be pleasing, but it would have tons of territories/hiding places everywhere.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Ispintechno said:


> ...a light switch for fish. Inside the tank there could be a small square stuck to the glass the fish could swim up too and bump it with there nose/mouth to turn on/off tank lights (I'm sure a clever fish with some mass could get it). I've fell asleep on the couch before with the tank lights on, woke up and felt bad these little guys with no eyelids got no sleep what-so-ever...


How about using a timer for your lights?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

A clear film or spray that can be applied to the inside of an aquarium that absolutely can not be scratched.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Make a robot (powered by solar polar (from the aquarium lights?) or an air pump? or just rechargeable batteries?) that climbs on the glass and automatically cleans off any algae, just like those little robots that they sell for cleaning algae and grime in pools.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

spotmonster said:


> A python with better made components that will not crack, bust. That can sustain high water pressure and a lot more flow. And maybe with a pump attached to the faucet end so you can turn the water off after the flow is started to drain the tank without wasting so much water.


Aqueon has actually just come out with a water changer similar to the python, but seems to be a bit more heavy duty!

1. I think it'd be cool if you had an aquarium background that was like those triangular billboards that alternate to advertise three different things on the same board... something that would change backgrounds at the push of a button!

2. An ultra-shock-absorbent cooler for easy and non-stressful fish transport!! :thumb: :fish:


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I second something for transporting fish, ie) an insulated container, with a watertight lid, that has a built in heater and air bubller, add some shock absorbers and your done.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

> Aqueon has actually just come out with a water changer similar to the python, but seems to be a bit more heavy duty!


Interesting they put a valve on the output side, probably handy for vacuming small tanks.

It does look better constructed. I may have to check it out. Though I've made so many mods to my Python, it's probably still better than this one. [/quote]


----------

